# Breakdown cover. Morocco



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I am starting to collect info ready for a first Morocco trip in Jan 2013.
Safeguard will issue an insurance green card FOC but the inclusive breakdown cover does not extend to that country..
Can anyone advise what they did for cover, i have heard ADAC mentioned. Any info appreciated. Its an Autotrail gross of 4250kg..


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi. 

We are setting off on Tuesday for Morocco and we have breakdown cover through Comfort. We have also taken out an annual multi trip travel insurance through Comfort, plus they also insure our motorhome and the car that we tow on an A Frame. Our breakdown cover covers both the car and the motorhome which includes Morocco but be advised that in the event of a breakdown whilst driving in Morocco, you have to pay for any recovery costs yourself, then claim it all back (keep all receipts) when you get back home to the UK. 

Hope this is of some help?

Sue


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

We used ADAC. But I am not sure if they are actually any more help than comfort. 
We had one slow puncture which did not require breakdown assistance.

On the coast Motorway we did see some Moroccan breakdown vans but nowhere else.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

ADAC for us everytime. They do the basics but thats all.

Comfort are good aswell but they will only cover you if you insure with them.

Its been a bit chilly here in Morocco atm down to 32c today.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

AndrewandShirley said:


> ADAC for us everytime. They do the basics but thats all.
> 
> Comfort are good aswell but they will only cover you if you insure with them.
> 
> Its been a bit chilly here in Morocco atm down to 32c today.


Thanks... It's 34 here.. But that is next to the wood burner.. :lol:

Will have to make the ADAC call later and get the facts...
Quicky related question I just thought of.. Do we need any vacinations for Morocco ???


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

tonka said:


> AndrewandShirley said:
> 
> 
> > ADAC for us everytime. They do the basics but thats all.
> ...


Check with your GP nurse. We had some boosters but they are things you may have in UYK anyway.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Our GP said none were required but this may help:

Health & Inoculations

For up to date advice on health precautions in Morocco please see the NHS Fit for travel advice for Morocco. The following is an excerpt from their advice: 

Confirm primary courses and boosters are up to date as recommended for life in Britain including vaccines given to special groups because of risk exposure or complications (e.g. hepatitis B for health care workers, tuberculosis for children at risk and healthcare workers, influenza and pneumococcal vaccines for the elderly).

Courses or boosters usually advised: tetanus; typhoid; hepatitis A.

Vaccines sometimes advised: hepatitis B; rabies.


----------

